# Temporarily foster home needed for my cat



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi im not sure if such things exist, i cant keep my cat as my son is allergic, my mum offered to take him however she has a 20yr old cat. My cat keeps attacking her wanting tonplay but shes having none of it and she gets hurt. As she is 20 and a good age i was wondering if there are foster homes for my cat untill such time i my mum can take him or find a friend that will give him a new home.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I assume you are waiting until you Mum loses her elderly cat and then she can take yours on. It's certainly not fair for him and very stressful being attacked by your cat. You could be looking at 12 months or more depending on his health. Can you provide more details about your cat, age, colour, temperament etc and what area you are in. Possibly someone here can help you out and you could also put a notice up in your vets. I assume you still want some contact with him or would you consider rehoming generally. The only organisation I know is the Cinnamon Trust but I believe this is for elderly people who can't look after their pets.


----------



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

I know its unfair on my mums cat, i certainly dobt want her do die just so my mum can take mine. Im just so upset at the thought of never seeing him again. He was my first baby.
Hes mostly an indoor cat but will sit im the garden only if a door or window is open, hes black and white and health is very good ive had no problems at all with his health. Im in glasgow. This is heart breaking as i wish i didnt have to give him up.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully someone will come forward who can help. Could you afford a cattery for a couple of weeks while you are trying to find a home rather than both cats remaining in a difficult situation. Alternatively, have you tried anything to reduce your son's allergic reaction, I believe there are products which can help? What age is your puss?


----------



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

I appreciate the responses, yes i work in a pharmacy and have tried all that i can give him. Im hoping i can find a home that i can still see him. Thatswhy it was perfect when my mum said she would take him but not everything works out.
Ive been looking into catterys too. Im so upset i dont know what to do x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just come across this charity in Glasgow who say they will support people in difficulty with their cats. You could ring and see if and how they may be able to help CATFLAP SCO26114
I know how upsetting it is, I've had to give up cats myself, but don't give up hope yet, someone will come to your rescue.


----------



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help, i really appreciate it. I will ring them now thanks again x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish I could help you in this situation but sadly you are too far from me and I already have 2 foster cats with me until 1st April so no room.

I hope something works out for you, does cats protection do fostering.


----------



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

I didnt think they did but i will give them a call too. Thank you x


----------



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

Out of curiosity how much does it cost to foster x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All depends who fosters, I only ask for food to be provided but you may find others want paying.


----------



## Mrsv (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info and your reply x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Mrsv said:


> As she is 20 and a good age i was wondering if there are foster homes for my cat untill such time i my mum can take him or find a friend that will give him a new home.


and what if your mums cat lives another few years - you can't foster out your cat for that long.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Any news Mrsv?


----------

